# Auxiliary Lieutenant Dan Kromer



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Auxiliary Lieutenant Dan Kromer



*Taylor Police Department
Michigan*
End of Watch: Wednesday, September 8, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 54
*Tour of Duty:* 20 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicular assault
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, September 7, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Automobile
*Suspect Info:* At large
Auxiliary Lieutenant Dan Kromer was struck and killed by a hit-and-run driver on I-94 at approximately 9:00 pm.

He had stopped to assist a disabled vehicle. A passing car sideswiped the disabled vehicle and struck Lieutenant Kromer, who was standing next to the car. The vehicle that struck him fled the scene and the driver remains at large.

Lieutenant Kromer was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to injuries early the following the morning.

Auxiliary Lieutenant Kromer had served with the Taylor Police Department for 20 years.
Agency Contact Information
Taylor Police Department
23515 Goddard Road
Taylor, MI 48180

Phone: (734) 287-6611

_*Please contact the Taylor Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_*The vehicle that struck him fled the scene and the driver remains at large.*_

gutless coward, but what else would we expect from the "driving public" ?

my condolences to the Kromer family

Rest In Peace Lt.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Officer


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Lt.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Lt


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest in Peace.


----------

